# 2011 Q7 motor layout finalized!



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

In our order guide, this is what you can get for 2011!! Very cool!

Audi Q7 3.0 TFSI quattro 272hp and 333hp 8-speed automatic models (4LB5ZA and 4LB5XA, respectively)

The 333hp is now the S-Line


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

I assume that the 3.0TDi is still available


----------

